# grano bridge



## sneak (Feb 11, 2003)

Fished about 1 mile south of Grano bridge on Sunday February 9, in the morning around 9 am. We got into some perch using minnows and perch eyes and few small walleye mixed in. From 10am to 3pm it was horribly slow, lots of small perch moved through on the Camera but nothing big and they wouldn't bite. From 5 to 5:30 we got into some walleyes but nothing big.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Just curious which worked better for you,minnows or eyes? I had the same ordeal last night with a lot of fish moving but not much action.Very finicky bite.Only pulled up 5 perch with not much for size.


----------



## sneak (Feb 11, 2003)

Minnows seemed to get more hits but like you said it they were really finicky. It was easier to hook em though with the eyes, the camera showed the perch sucking on the tail of the minnow and then spitting it out right away. We tried hooking the minnows in the lips and also behind the dorsal fin, both produced bites. Hopefully they'll start biting for the tourney this weekend!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

do you know how many are in the tournament?


----------



## sneak (Feb 11, 2003)

I know of 4 teams from my area coming out for the tourney, hopefully theres a good turnout. How many do you know of?


----------



## sneak (Feb 11, 2003)

I know of 4 teams from my area coming out for the tourney, hopefully theres a good turnout. How many do you know of?


----------

